
Italian continues to test positive, 47 days later [translated] - downerending
https://www.n.com.do/2020/04/17/autoridades-no-se-explican-por-que-italiano-sigue-dando-positivo-un-mes-17-dias-despues/
======
downerending
Sorry for the clipped, translated title, but this is the only link I could
find, and the raw translation is too long.

In summary, apparently this guy has been in isolation for 47 days with minor
symptoms and is still testing positive for COVID-19.

If this holds up, it could be a game changer, in a bad way. That is, there
could be spreaders walking around, all but asymptomatic, and there's no way we
can isolate a lot of people for months (?) at a time.

